
Ask HN: When do you hire UX professionals, and why? - meristem
User experience is a large field and can mean many things. I&#x27;d like to learn from founders and hiring managers:
1. At what point in your company&#x27;s development they hire user experience&#x2F;human factors professionals<p>2. What you see as the value UX brings to your company&#x2F;product&#x2F;service<p>3. What do those initial UX roles entail<p>Bonus: Are you hiring? I&#x27;d like to amplify your positions to my UX&#x2F;HFE network.
======
vira28
Great question.

Side note: I was reading Hooked last month
([https://viggy28.dev/book/hooked/](https://viggy28.dev/book/hooked/)), author
Nir Eyal suggests making the product simple to use to be the topmost priority.

